# unacceptable to...or for?



## Emisiulek

Hey guys,

I just wanted to ask, if we say that sth is unaaceptable to me or for me?
I am inclining more to the second one, but am not sure.
Could you please help me put with this one?
Thank you in advance,

Milka


----------



## Thomas1

Hi,

It can be either. For instance:
These conditions are unacceptable to me.
It is unacceptable for me to do this kind of job.

EDIT: althogh, I wouldn't be surprised if there were local differences.


----------



## Emisiulek

Hmm...ok, and if I put a sentence like this one:

"It is unacceptable to me, that because of different cultural traditions, 
men are put over women."
 
 
which one should I use then? 
or this sentence has no logic  ?


----------



## Thomas1

Emisiulek said:


> Hmm...ok, and if I put a sentence like this one:
> 
> "It is unacceptable to me, that because of different cultural traditions,
> men are put over women."
> 
> 
> which one should I use then?
> or this sentence has no logic  ?


"It is unacceptable to me that because of different  cultural traditions men are put over women."

"It is unacceptable to me that, because of different   cultural traditions, men are put over women."

I'm not sure that 'put' is correct in this sentence. I'd suggest 'favour(ed)' as being safer.

Note also that, in sentences like the one you give, English doesn't use commas while Polish does:
Myślę, że...
I think that...


----------



## Emisiulek

Bardzo dziękuję


----------



## mokinga

Thomas1 is right on every account, I just would like to expand on his first statement that you can use either 'to' or 'for'. That's true but you can't use them interchangeably. 



  As per his examples, if something/someone (a noun) is  'unacceptable' (eg. 'conditions') then use 'unacceptable to' but when  doing something is unacceptable (‘unacceptable’ followed by a noun/pronoun [me] and the infinitive of a verb [to do]) then it is 'unacceptable for' (eg. unacceptable for me to do...).


Hope that makes sense.


  Cheers
  Mokinga


----------



## Emisiulek

Thank you for explanation   
now it's much more clearer


----------



## ><FISH'>

Emisiulek said:


> Hmm...ok, and if I put a sentence like this one:
> 
> "It is unacceptable to me, that because of different cultural traditions,
> men are put over women."
> 
> 
> which one should I use then?
> or this sentence has no logic  ?


It is unacceptable to me that, because/due to cultural traditions, men are prioritized over women/given precedent over women.


----------



## Emisiulek

Thank you


----------



## Thomas1

><FISH'> said:


> It is unacceptable to me that, because of/due to cultural traditions, men are prioritized over women/given precedent over women.


----------



## Emisiulek

tak właśnie


----------

